# Need help, AGAIN!



## -panoptic- (Sep 17, 2003)

Ok, well as some of you may or may not remember, a while back I posted about having starting problems. I changed my spark plugs and i changed my fuel filter, and it seems the problem went away. 

well, two weeks now has passed since I did all the replacements, and starting yesterday I knoticed when I pressed the accelorator it was lagging just a smidge. Some times It would even caugh a bit, or act like it was going to die. 

then tonight I went to start it to go the to the grocrie store. Same thing happend that was happening before. It got some gas for a half a second then died and wont restart. 

I mean, is there a way that my fuel filter is cloged again, already? Becuase for the two weeks right after getting all that done, It seemed to run fine. accelorated smoothly, never had a problem starting. Now, its back again. Coudl it be my plugs? could it be the fuel filter again? 

Ive taken it to a mechanic and they havent been able to get the problem to happen to them so i dont have a mechanics view point on it. any help?


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

How's your temp guage looking? If things aren't heating up properly, your plugs are probably getting fouled and your computer doesn't "see" things as beaing warmed up and running an improper mixture.


----------



## ad_Adrian (Oct 23, 2003)

its proberly ur not giving it enough air when ur starting it....try pumping it heaps before and while ur turning on the car and after


----------



## -panoptic- (Sep 17, 2003)

White Fox: Temp gauge looks fine. Nothing diffrent about that from when I got the car to when the problems started. 

ad_Adrian: uh, ive tryed that as well. And plus, that would make sense to me as it worked fine for the two weeks after things were changed.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Now that you are no longer a newbie, you can post questions in the appropriate forum for a better response. What kind of car/engine do you have? I'll move this to the appropriate forum.


----------



## -panoptic- (Sep 17, 2003)

Its a nissan Stanza. 2.4 I beleve.


----------



## Kurt (Dec 2, 2003)

Same thing happened to me. It was the filter again.
Take off the filter and bang it on the ground or in your hand and you might see some dirt. Blow it out with air(not recommended) or change it.
Let the fuel pump, pump some gas onto the ground to make sure the hoses are clean.


----------

